# Motor mounts for 89 Max



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

2 of my motor mounts are bad, the left and right rear. I need to replace them as soon as possible because the idle on my car is terrible. Does anyone know where I can find these mounts and for a good price? I've checked EBAY but havn't found anything.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

call your local parts stores, or some of the discount OEM parts suppliers linked in the general maxima forum.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I suggest trying to make your own polyuerathane (did i spell that right?) motor mounts. The process has little room for error, but if done correctly, can provide great performance and it's very cheap to do. Some guy with a 3rd gen has already done it. I'll try to find a link for you.

P.S. A quick fix would be to go to the salvage yard and find some.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've done the poly mounts.. it's not that hard, but it's messy (mixing epoxy and pouring it into the mounts), but the problem is that it takes a week for the stuff to cure. if you can't live without your car that long, I suggest buying a set of used mounts or something to fill, then replace yours with them.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Ebay has a complete set for like 90 w/o shipping now. It's a better deal than any other place will get you. Good luck
Hey matt, do you have a write-up or a link for the poly mounts?
Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

just search google for it or something. it's very self-explanatory.
remove the mounts, clean them up, duct tape the crap out of one side to seal it, pour urethane resin in form the other side, let it cure for a week. remove tape, reinstall in car.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

I found all 3 moutns for $30 each and $20 shipping. I only need 2, but I think it's better to replace all 3 and get it done now rather than have to replace the 3rd in the future.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

there's actually 4 total. 2 engine mounts, 2 tranny mounts.
from the dealer, two are about $40 each, the other two are about $80 each. ouch.

If you can get them all for $100, that's definitely worth it.


----------

